# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from Burhan Saifullah

## Airicist

youtube.com/galopante78

linkedin.com/in/burhan-saifullah-04a99b94

----------


## Airicist

one motor walker (without bicore) 

 Uploaded on Apr 3, 2010




> i'm so obsessed to built a walker BEAM robot, but since i don't have any electronic skill at the moment, so i tried to find another way to make the bot walk. here's the result.

----------


## Airicist

homemade walking robot 

 Uploaded on Apr 3, 2010




> Mr. Moo is the 3 rd walking robot that i built.
> Mr. Moo made out of :
> 2 tabasco bottles lids, an old toys gearbox, 1 AAA battery pack, 3 mm screw & nuts, an old toys switch
> pairs of wires, a folded can, 3 mm coat hanger wire, 2 LEDs and terminal blocks.
> Mr. moo is junk bot

----------


## Airicist

One motor walker (without bicore) with obstacle avoidance behaviour!!! 

 Published on Oct 28, 2013




> a BEAM walker like walking machine that turns when hitting obstacles.
> It has no bicore brain, no microcontroller, it's mechanical.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a simple bug robot - The one motor walker (without bicore) 

 Published on Nov 19, 2013

[QUOTE]Hi guys, this video is a promotional video of my tutorial.
click the link below for the full tutorial:
instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-one-motor-walker-without-bicore

----------


## Airicist

Smart Homemade Walking Robot 

 Published on Nov 30, 2013




> The latest version of Mr. Moo. It avoids obstacles with low tech & simple mechanical sensor.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Remote Controlled Walking Robot 

 Published on Jun 17, 2014




> The Orc is a homemade remote controlled walking robot. It's made from a homemade gearbox (used gears and a dc motor from broken toys), 2 and 3 mm galvanized iron wire, tabasco bottle's caps, a used continuous rotation micro servo and remote controller from a boat toys.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a walking robot with moving arms #1 Ice cream stick biped 

 Published on Nov 16, 2014




> This is the first of two videos of my walking robot tutorial. In this video I try to show you a simple approach in making a walking robot with ice cream sticks and parts of broken toy car.
> 
> Tools needed for this project:
> 
> a screwdriver
> 
> pliers (especially the one with long mouth)
> 
> hot glue gun
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to make a walking robot with moving arms #2 Galvanized wire biped 

Published on Nov 23, 2014




> An experimental robot developed by students at the Tel Aviv Afeka college can move underground, in sand and soft soil, to carry out various missions

----------


## Airicist

Walking robot made from a broken toy tractor 

Published on Nov 25, 2014




> A homemade walking robot made from a broken toy tractor.

----------


## Airicist

Farmer's walking robot 

Published on Nov 28, 2014




> This is another walking robot that I've made. This robot is inspired by the work of a Chinese robot artist, Mr. Wu yu lu.
> 
> Click the link to see Mr. Wu's robots

----------


## Airicist

Very Simple Hexapod 

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> This is a very simple six legged walking robot (hexapod) that is inspired by walking stick insect by shape. This robot is made from Ice cream stick, paperclips, drinking straw, tapes, gear motor, wire, screws, nuts and lock nuts.
> 
> The idea is inspired by the work of Stepan Glushkov, a Russian inventor. The hexapod has the same walk cycle as Stepan's paper clip cockroach robot, but it has different mechanism that produces it. I use different method to gain the same result.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a simple walking insect robot 

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> This is another walking robot tutorial video. In this tutorial, I'll be showing you step by step process to make a simple six legged walking insect robot.
> 
> Parts needed to build this one:
> 
> Ice cream/popsicle stick
> Paper clips
> Drinking straw
> Gear motor
> Terminal block
> ...

----------


## Airicist

2 Robots You Can Make From 4 WD Toy Car #1

Published on Jan 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How to Make a Walking Robot From 4 WD Toy Car 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Hi guys, This is another two legged walking robot tutorial video. In this tutorial I will be showing you another method to build a two legged walking robot.

----------


## Airicist

How To Make a Simple Walking Robot That Can Avoid Obstacles 

Published on Jan 19, 2015




> Hi guys, This is the next level of my walking robot tutorial. In this tutorial I'll be showing you a very simple method to make a two legged walking robot that can avoid obstacles. No micro controller, no active or passive electronic components needed, just basic stuff

----------


## Airicist

Wire Controlled Homemade Walking Robot

Published on Aug 26, 2015




> Homemade walking robot with wire controller. 
> Wire controller is an easy solution to control your robot. You can get it from a cheap wire controlled toy car or something like that, or you can even make in by yourself.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Robot With Arduino

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> A simple obstacle avoiding robot with Arduino Uno.






Homemade Robot with Arduino #1(upgraded)

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> The robot can now decide the direction it wants to go randomly.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Robot with Arduino #2 (insect robot)

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> My second experiment with Arduino uno . Two servos six legged obstacle avoidance walking robot.

----------


## Airicist

Programmable homemade walking robot

Published on Aug 27, 2016




> Programmable homemade walking robot with Arduino Micro

----------


## Airicist

Programmable homemade walking robot (promo video)

Published on Mar 20, 2017




> An attempt to make a promo video for my programmable homemade robot.

----------

